# Játssz



## NR03

Hi, I would like to know about the meaning, sense of "Játssz"?

Is "Játssz" similar to "Play" ? Is this world used in hungarian somehow similar to "Play" in english?

"Játssz" means "play" bun only for the second person singular (Te) ?

Last but not least, as hungarian, do you find a domain name called "Játssz" brandable? for example Jatssz.co.hu, in comparition with play.com, play.hu etc , Google Játssz with Google Play.


----------



## Zsanna

Hello and welcome to our forum, NR03 



			
				NR03;12050193Is "Játssz" similar to "Play" ?[COLOR=#b22222 said:
			
		

> It is not only similar, it could be the exact translation (in imperative).
> Is this world used in Hungarian somehow similar to "Play" in English? Well, as much as it can be said at first view: yes.
> 
> "Játssz" means "play" bun only for the second person singular (Te) ? Yes, exactly.
> 
> Last but not least, as a Hungarian, do you find a domain name called "Játssz" brandable? for example Jatssz.co.hu, in comparition with play.com, play.hu etc , Google Játssz with Google Play.
> It is really out of scope of this forum to answer such a question but if approached linguistically (and not marketing-wise), I could imagine it.



P.S. Please, don't forget one of the golden rules of the forum: one question per thread!


----------



## NR03

Köszönöm a segítséget


----------

